# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v1.01 - SPD65xx Full Repair + Samsung Forensic

## mohamed73

*Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v1.01 released - SPD65xx Full Repair + Samsung Forensic* 
SPD6500/SPD6530/SPD6531:
- Full Repair improved (NV/FFS Rebuild)
All damage cases now supported (dead by other tools, FFS faults, NV faults) 
- User Code read improved
- Repair Security in flash mode improved
- NV operations improved 
SPD6610/SPD6620 support improved:
- User Code Read improved
- Repair Security in flash mode improved 
SP6530/SPD6500 Samsung:
E1205Y added in list of supported
- User Code Read improved
- Forensic Mode activated for Samsung!
Supported Models: 
E1200i, E1202i, E1200r, E1200q, E1205y, E1270, E1272, E1280, E1282t, E2200, E2202v, B310e
Supported Features: 
- PhoneBook reading 
Allow read PhoneBook from phone on any state - Dead/Damaged FileSystem etc.
Unicode support (Correct data on all languages) 
Other
Flash ID database updated
Some bugfixes at all   
Previous version: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Infinity-Box 10 (ten) years (2005 - 2015) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## noaman22000

مشكورررررررين  ياطيب

----------

